# Change external IP??



## roque (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys i need to change my external ip...i have tried ipconfig commands but of no use...its DHCP assigned so it is impossible to change except personally calling ISP and requesting a new ip....so anyone here knows any workarounds???


PS- Need to bypass rapidshare limit...i don't know why it stating "i need a rapidpro for more files to download"???i used to download a lot before...


----------



## sygeek (Jan 22, 2012)

Restart your modem/router.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 22, 2012)

My Modem/Router has the option to renew IP address so may be yours have too. Otherwise set the ip lease time to 20 mins and/or restart your modem.


----------



## roque (Jan 23, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Restart your modem/router.



tried it too...



> My Modem/Router has the option to renew IP address so may be yours have too. Otherwise set the ip lease time to 20 mins and/or restart your modem.



u are talking about internal right???i am talking about external ip that is used by file-sharing sites to limit downloads acc. ip???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2012)

roque said:


> Guys i need to change my external ip...i have tried ipconfig commands but of no use...its DHCP assigned so it is impossible to change except personally calling ISP and requesting a new ip....so anyone here knows any workarounds???



if its DHCP assigned then on each login session u will get dynamic IP if that IP is used for another machine.



roque said:


> PS- Need to bypass rapidshare limit...i don't know why it stating "i need a rapidpro for more files to download"???i used to download a lot before...



rapid pro is premium service which requires money.


----------



## rajeevk (Jan 23, 2012)

May be web proxies or proxy servers can help you in this.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 23, 2012)

roque said:


> u are talking about internal right???i am talking about external ip that is used by file-sharing sites to limit downloads acc. ip???



Dude I am talking about external ip address, the one which starts with 117.*.*.* for me.
Have you tried decreasing your IP lease time & then restarting your modem.


----------



## roque (Jan 23, 2012)

rajeevk said:


> May be web proxies or proxy servers can help you in this.



not good for downloading i guess....



> Dude I am talking about external ip address, the one which starts with 117.*.*.* for me.
> Have you tried decreasing your IP lease time & then restarting your modem.



but my router doesn't have an option to renew my ip address or change lease time...my current ip lease time is of a month...


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jan 23, 2012)

As far as I know, the sites like rapidshare take your IP in the format 123.456.789.*** in their memory banks. So, even if you refresh your IP addresses, the change occurs in the *** part. Most probably, RS.com will not be able to differentiate between them.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope, they take in account your actual and full ip.

@Roque decrease your lease time to 60 mins.


----------

